# Virtual Walk in Stockholm at Christmas



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 27, 2020)

I may never get to Stockholm, but I feel I've had a chance to experience it with this video!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you  for posting this!  Is  that cobblestone?  It's sweet, organized, romantic, friendly.  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 27, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Thank you  for posting this!  Is  that cobblestone?  It's sweet, organized, romantic, friendly.  BEAUTIFUL!


Best I could tell, @Gaer, it is cobblestones.  In Savannah, GA, they have similar cobbles on River Street, which were previously ballast in the ships that came to the port and left with cotton, tobacco, etc, in their holds back in the 1800s.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 27, 2020)

I love areas of cities where you can walk without hearing any car horns or engines. So peaceful. I want to visit Stockholm now but I believe it’s quite expensive to stay there isn’t it?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I may never get to Stockholm, but I feel I've had a chance to experience it with this video!


We need to go back for a hot drink. LOL


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 14, 2021)

The outside seating area at 1:04 is one of my favorite places when I'm in Stockholm in summer to sit with a cup of coffee and watch the world go by.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 14, 2021)

@Glowworm — welcome to the forum from Georgia USA.  how cool to meet someone from Sweden!


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 14, 2021)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> I love areas of cities where you can walk without hearing any car horns or engines. So peaceful. I want to visit Stockholm now but I believe it’s quite expensive to stay there isn’t it?


You can get a hotel room about two minutes walk from where this film was made for about 160 US dollars for two people including buffet breakfast. Don't expect enormous hotel rooms like you get in the USA though as this hotel is in a building dating back to the 15th century. There are modern hotels of course. Almost all restaurants in Sweden serve what we call "dagens lunch" lunch of the day Monday through Friday which usually includes a choice from three or four set main courses, side salad, bread and coffee for about 15 US Dollars.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 14, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 149812
> 
> @Glowworm — welcome to the forum from Georgia USA.  how cool to meet someone from Sweden!


Thanks Cinnamon


----------

